# blockende packete ..

## pieter_parker

```

emerge -uav gnupg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 [0.16.1-r1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 11,369 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.3 [0.7.2-r3] USE="gtk ncurses -caps -qt3" 408 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.4 [1.2.2-r1] USE="nls -bindist% -idea%" 990 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.2-r1 [0.6.10] 270 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.5-r4] USE="nls -debug -gd% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla% (-build%) (-glibc-compat20%) (-nptl%*) (-nptlonly%*)" 16,006 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.0] 514 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7 [1.4.7-r1] USE="nls -bzip2 -doc% -ldap -openct% -pcsc-lite% (-selinux) -smartcard (-bindist%) (-curl%) (-ecc%) (-idea%) (-readline%*) (-static%) (-usb%) (-zlib%*)" LINGUAS="(-ru%)" 3,526 kB

[blocks B     ] <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7)

Total: 7 packages (7 upgrades, 1 block), Size of downloads: 33,079 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

warum blockt sich das paket selbst?

emerge -avC gnupg und dann emerge -av gnupg machen?

----------

## Martux

Probier mal das Paket zu entfernen und dann neu zu installieren.

----------

## pieter_parker

hat funktioniert

aber verstehn tu ich das noch nicht so ganz .. warum wurde das paket geblockt? warum hat emerge das nicht von selbst entfernt und die neue version installiert?

----------

## Carlo

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> warum wurde das paket geblockt? warum hat emerge das nicht von selbst entfernt und die neue version installiert?

 

Es ist manchmal notwendig, daß ein Ebuild deinstalliert wird, bevor ein anderes installiert wird. Portage kann dies bisher leider nicht. Und es gibt Fälle, in denen Portage dies nie können wird, da kein Paketmanager der Welt wissen kann, welches zweier in Konflikt stehender Programme du installiert haben willst.

----------

## xhi2018

Hallo,

bei mir die selbe Situation:

```
[22:29]root@box:#~>emerge --deep --update --newuse  gnupg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

...

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.3  USE="ncurses qt3 -caps ...

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.16.4  USE="ipv6 kerberos -ares ...

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7 [1.4.7-r1] USE="nls -bzip2 ...

[blocks B     ] <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7)

Total: 8 packages (5 upgrades, 3 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 21,441 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Aber nur zum Verständnis meinerseits - ich habe gentoo noch nicht allzulange im Einsatz.

Wenn ich die Ausgabe von oben richtig verstehe, dann kann gnupg Version 2.0.7 nicht installiert werden, weil noch eine gnupg Version kleiner 2.0.1 (<=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1) installiert ist, oder verstehe ich da was falsch  :Question:  

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

  app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 pulled in by:

    app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21

    kde-base/certmanager-3.5.7-r1

  app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21 pulled in by:

    app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.5

    x11-plugins/enigmail-0.95.5

>>> No packages selected for removal by prune

>>> To ignore dependencies, use --nodeps

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

 Ich hab bei mir die beiden gnupg Versionen 1.4.7-r1 und 1.9.21 deinstallieren und bei einem 

```
emerge --deep --update --newuse  gnupg
```

 blockt nix mehr. Installation läuft - mal gucken.

Tschau

----------

## pieter_parker

genau so habe ich es auch gemacht, und es tutete dann..

----------

